# Cagliari Schools / suburbs



## NicoPTC (10 mo ago)

Hello,
New on this forum, we are a French couple with a 11 year old son moving for work to Cagliari next september.
We will go there in a few weeks to try to find accommodation and school for our son.
We would like him to attend an Italian public school as we've heard they provide very good teaching.
Would anybody recommend any 'scuola media' in Cagliari or close neighborhood ?
Moreover, are there any suburb to avoid in Cagliari ? (safety, noise, etc...) ?

Thanks for your advice !
Nicolas


----------

